# THIS DID NOT WORK



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I went out for my first time today and I was curious (afterwards). How do you guys stop them? We were using BBB and giving them doses at 20 yds and they just kept chuggin' along. How to we put them on the ground?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I use 3inch 1 shot. Try aiming I guess. Not trying to be meen, but not sure what else to say.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

At that range I use #3s and #2s. 3inch Federals Steel going 1450 FPS. Fill in your holes with more shot. More shot = more chances of hitting your target. Also go pattern your gun and see where your shot is actually going.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

If they are decoying to 20 yards, open up your choke. Your pattern might be too tight at that range.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors: it's fine, i really wasn't aiming that good, to be honest the geese suprised me and i'm pretty sure i wasn't leading.

PorkChop: steel, bismuth, or tungsten?

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER: i would honestly rather miss altogether than just wound a few with the edge of my pattern, but that's just my own personal feelings.

Thank you everybody, I'll try out your advice sometime soon :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

All I use is steel. For chokes I use Mod, Imp Mod, and Imp Cyl.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

if you have them that close I imagine your aim would have to be a little off, that is pretty close yardage, your pattern is still pretty tight at 20 yds. Just keep shootin, they'll eventually fall :lol:

season is closed here, gotta wait till fall, gonna be some longs months ahead 

Tator


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

if you are getting them that close, try to aim for the head, late in the season those hogs put on alot of fat, i've cleaned birds that had pellets buried just under the skin and didn't penetrate beyond that, other than head shots, concentrate all 3 shots on one bird until it goes down. it feels like a total waste when you know you smoked a bird and it flies away, the bird will inevitably die, and you'll have wasted a shell, just think it coulda been banded! another thing try, especially with snow geese in the 40-50 yard range is trying to place the shot right where the wing joins the body, if you can take out the wing its game over for the bird.


----------



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

Get a patternmaster choke


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

I have an over under, are modified and improved modified good choke sizes at that range?


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

even though your hitting them you are still shooting behind them to far. I have seen two differant shots hit the rear of a goose and it keeps flying when it only takes a few BB's to kill one when you hit the front of the bird.


----------



## fish85 (Apr 12, 2006)

I would have to disagree with northerngoosehunter's post. First northerncoothunter, where do you get off questioning not2muchxperience's shooting skills when you've never hunted with him. Have you ever thought he might be using too slow of a shell? Before you go ripping into someone's shotgun shooting skills, think a little before you post.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

i had the same problem early on this season, but i fixed it by using 2 shot for more BBs because my gun only takes 2 3/4 shells, and that seemed to work a lot better and if that doesnt work try using hevi shot


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Not2much,
I think there were three pieces of advice which were offered that might help you a great deal;
1. To know what your gun is doing at various ranges, checking the pattern is the ONLY way.
2. Smaller shot sizes will give you more of a chance to hit an immediately vital area on the bird (head, neck).
3. Virtually every experienced goose hunter will tell you to aim for the head of the birds. As distances increases, the lead in front of the head must increase as well. This advice is valid on not only the crossers, but those who have flared and are rising faster than most of us realize.
Geese, even the smaller species are incredibly tough. Their fat and late season plumage can soak up a lot of shot without being immediately fatal to the bird. Nobody is trying to belittle your shooting skills. Doing what you can to improve your harvest is something any savvy waterfowler would strive for. You've had some great advice from some very experienced goose hunters here. I hope you are able to take advantage of it. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Of course, I wouldn't take any offense at suggestions that my accuracy was off because it was very true. I got excited at new game and forgot to lead, it was a rookie mistake and shouldn't have happened.  People were just trying to diagnose with the most common problem, I don't mind. I'm going again Tuesday and I was wondering, how much lead would you give one running parallel to you at 20yds? I ask because people have told me their speed is deceptive. Thank you


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Shoot 'em in the lips, and DON'T STOP YOUR SWING! They'll drop like a sack of potatoes. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I shoot 3 inch BB at 1450 to as fast as i can find it. Full choke. It seems like i either kill em dead or don't pull a feather. Make sure you're aiming well. I miss bird after bird because I'm so excited that I screw up my aim. It's ok if it happens a few times, but after a few years and a few grand you start getting a little annoyed with yourself.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

not2muchxperience said:


> I have an over under, are modified and improved modified good choke sizes at that range?


I also have a over and under and the reason i love them is u can have two different chokes one for close range and one for long. :sniper:


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the great advice guys!!!
We went yesterday and got six. One suicidal single flew in and took 3 simultaneous head shots. We were with a guiding service and he did really good. We were in some really cool blinds you lay down in, but they were'nt those magnums. The dogs were pretty well trained, and I got some nice pictures too. Count me in, I'm hooked! I'm going again on the 8th to hunt for geese and ducks. :wink:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would definitly pattern your gun. In some posts above a someone said they use a full choke. I tired a full choke in my gun and it actually made the pattern worse becuase it constricted the steel too much. Everything I have read/told says to constrict steel as little as possible ie use improved cylinder. Last year I was told to switch from full to improved and my success rate went way up without effecting the cripple rate. So I would say you always want to know where your gun is shooting when you pull the trigger. I read in another post earlier that a guys new gun was shooting 10" left of where he was aiming. That could be the problem too. Good luck


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I have never been able to pattern BBB for crap in any gun I've had. So perhaps it wasn't all your accuracy. I normally stick with BB's or dueces as they seem to pattern the best for me.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Jungda, I think you're talking about what we call "blowing the shot" and I had the same problem with trap loads when I shot with the ATA. It really depends on the gun, not shot size and tube. I won't claim any knowledge on the subject other than that.


----------

